# 1.6 neuer gamer pc



## wotan (14. Mai 2011)

hey jungs wollte mir  einen neuen pc zusammenstellen  habe bereits das haf932 
dachte an einer
gtx580,und nen 2500k was meint ihr habe max 900€ drunter währ auch bombe 
will halt bf3 usw zocken


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Mai 2011)

Welche auflösung hat dein Monitor, willst du übertakten?
Kannst du noch was weiterverwenden?


----------



## wotan (14. Mai 2011)

übertakten eher nicht so 22 zoll und denn habe ich noch nen 81 fh tv da würde ich auch geren mein pc anschließen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Mai 2011)

Dann hätte ich sowas hier im Sinn:
1.6 neuer gamer pc | gh.de (geizhals.at) EU


----------



## wotan (14. Mai 2011)

DAS ja recht günstig keine gtx580 ? und mit dem mb alles ok ? weil mit  billiegen mb habe ich bis jetzt nur probleme gehabt leider


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Mai 2011)

Wer braucht eine GTX 580? Die kostet Doppelt so viel wie eine GTX 560 und leistet nur 25% mehr!
Und das Mobo hat alles, was man braucht und die Boards tun sich momentan nur was in der Austattung!


----------



## wotan (14. Mai 2011)

habe sonst immer bei alternate bestellt sind mir aber iregendwie zu teuer geworden ich denke ich werde alles bei hoh bestellen 
würdest das netzteil reichen ?


----------



## Joel-92 (14. Mai 2011)

Ich würde ein anderes Mainboard mit 4 DDR3 Slots und USB 3.0 nehmen.


----------



## wotan (14. Mai 2011)

was für eins ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Mai 2011)

Joel-92 schrieb:


> Ich würde ein anderes Mainboard mit 4 DDR3 Slots und USB 3.0 nehmen.


 
Welches würdest du denn nehmen?
8GB reichen noch lange aus und wenn das Board hat USB 3.0


----------



## Silencer1964 (14. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich sowas hier im Sinn:
> 1.6 neuer gamer pc | gh.de (geizhals.at) EU



Für einen Gamer-PC ? *Hust*

Also da es preislich im Rahmen des Threaderstellers ist, würde ich auf jeden Fall folgende Änderungen vornehmen:

i5-2500k statt i5-2400. Mehrpreis von ca. 25.- ist mehr als gerechtfertigt.

Natürlich ein P67 Board und kein H61, wegen Übertaktungsmöglichleit, egal ob bereits am Anfang gewünscht oder nicht. "Eher nicht so" heißt keinesfalls Nein!
Für einen Gamer spielt die dann nicht nutzbare CPU Grafik eigentlich keine Rolle.

Grafik reicht in der Tat eine GTX560 ti oder eine HD6950 aus. Je nach Anforderungsprofil kann auch gleich zu einer GTX570 oder HD6970 gegriffen werden. Die High-End-Karten, auch die GTX580 sind vom P/L-Verhältnis zu teuer.

Das genannte Netzteil mit 500W müsste reichen - Idealerweise liegt der Strombedarf eines Rechners bei 60-80% der Nennleistung des Netzteils (wg. Wirkungsgrad).

Ein CPU Kühler kommt natürlich noch dazu. Je nach Übertaktungswunsch ~ 25.- bis 70.-. Die üblichen Verdächtigen, also Synthe, Arctic Cooling, Thermalright, Alpenföhn, Prolimatech etc.

Falls das Ganze etwas zu teuer sein sollte, dann kann man bei der SSD ne Menge sparen. Erstens reichen 64GB zur Not auch, und zweitens werden die Preise in den nächsten 12 Monaten deutlich fallen. Dann kann man immer noch aufstocken.

Einen Top Gamer-PC bekommt man zur Zeit für rund 1.000.- . Das war vor 6-8 Monaten noch teurer.


----------



## Softy (14. Mai 2011)

Hier mal ein Vorschlag meinerseits :

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~165
 Board: ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3)  ~125
 RAM: exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~55
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
optional SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~100 oder  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~200  
 NT: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 ~65 oder mit Kabelmanagment   Seasonic M12II-520Bronze 520W ~75
 Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ~35
 Graka: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC, 1280MB GDDR5 ~280 oder ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2048MB GDDR5 ~215 oder Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5 ~185
optional Soka: ASUS Xonar D1, PCI ~50 (nur wenn Du Highend-Peripherie dranhängst)
 optional Card Reader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern ~8
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15 oder Blu-Ray Rom: LG Electronics CH10LS20, SATA, retail  ~60


Optionales Übertakten würde ich mir auch offenhalten, ist mit Sandy echt nicht schwer: YouTube - Overclocking so easy 

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## wotan (14. Mai 2011)

ist eine ssd notwendig ?
würde sich das wirklich nicht lohnen sich eine gtx 580 zu holen ?


----------



## Softy (14. Mai 2011)

Nein, denn sie bringt ja kein einziges fps mehr zum Zocken. Die Ladezeiten und eventuelle Nachladeruckler werden aber erheblich reduziert


----------



## wotan (14. Mai 2011)

ok denn kauf ich mir die net 
aber bin immer nach um munkeln wegen der grakka


----------



## Softy (14. Mai 2011)

Ich würde maximal eine GTX570 oder HD6970 nehmen, der Aufpreis zur GTX580 wegen ein paar % Mehrleistung (10-15%) finde ich nicht gerechtfertigt.

Hier mal eine Performanceübersicht: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti (SLI)

Wenn eine GTX570 / HD6970 ans Limit kommt, reißt die GTX580 auch nicht mehr viel


----------



## Resax (14. Mai 2011)

also ne gtx580 ist einfach oversized.
kauf dir lieber ne 560 und kauf dir in 2 jahren einfach ne neue!
gibst genauso viel aus und hast strom gespart und hast in 2 jahren eine bessere


----------



## wotan (14. Mai 2011)

denn greife ich wohl zur gtx570


----------



## facehugger (14. Mai 2011)

wotan schrieb:


> denn greife ich wohl zur gtx570


 Oder wenn AMD auch in Frage kommt, alternativ zu dieser hier:

ASUS EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6970, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ70-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der Kühler ist einfach top, was auch PCGH-Print festgestellt hat, die Karte bringt gleich 2GB V-RAM mit und die Leistung ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Da musst du einfach nur mal in Softy`s verlinkten Benchmark schauen

Gruß


----------



## wotan (14. Mai 2011)

die leistung ist doch ca gleich oder ?


----------



## Silencer1964 (14. Mai 2011)

wotan schrieb:


> denn greife ich wohl zur gtx570



Die ATI Radeon Karten sind, wie oben geschrieben, wirklich nicht schlechter als die Nvidia, nur etwas anders 

Wenn also GTX570 dann kann ich Dir die Gainward Geforce GTX570 Phantom wärmstens (oder besser kühlestens) aus eigener Erfahrung und wegen folgendem Test ans Herz legen:

Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom im Test - Einleitung (1/15) - TweakPC


----------



## facehugger (14. Mai 2011)

wotan schrieb:


> die leistung ist doch ca gleich oder ?


 Jap, in Full-HD nehmen die sich nicht viel. Erst in 2560x1600 kann die 6970 der GTX570 deutlich davonziehen, der Hauptgrund hierfür dürfte der größere V-RAM der 6970 sein. Ich wollte nur mal AMD ins Spiel bringen, da hier meist zu einer Nvidia geraten wird... Hier nochmal empfehlenswerte Karten:

die schon genannte Asus 6970 DCII
die Gigabyte GTX570 Windforce OC
die MSI GTX570 TwinFrozr II
die Gainward GTX570 Phantom
die Asus GTX570 DCII

Alle haben einen sehr guten Custom-Kühler verbaut und bleiben auch unter Last relativ kühl *und* leise. Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual PS: die ASUS GTX570/6970 DCII und die Gainward Phantom belegen knapp 3 Slots, sind also sehr breit. Die Gigabyte und die MSI dagegen nur 2 Slots. Das nur am Rande...

Gruß


----------



## wotan (14. Mai 2011)

ja das ist jetzt auch die frage wedlche ich jetzt genaue nehme ich denke  mal das ich die gtx580 ausschließen kann ich hoffe es läuft auchs o alles gut mache mir nur sorgen wegen bf3


----------



## Softy (14. Mai 2011)

Nimm doch eine übertaktete GTX570, oder übertakte selbst, dann bist Du fast auf GTX580 Niveau, z.B: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC, 1.25GB GDDR5


----------



## facehugger (14. Mai 2011)

wotan schrieb:


> ja das ist jetzt auch die frage wedlche ich jetzt genaue nehme ich denke  mal das ich die gtx580 ausschließen kann ich hoffe es läuft auchs o alles gut mache mir nur sorgen wegen bf3


Die GTX580 wäre mir für 15-20% Mehrleistung im Gegensatz zur GTX570 zu teuer:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...-sli/23/#abschnitt_performancerating_mit_aaaf

Brauchst dir keinen Stress machen! Ich hab zwar keine Glaskugel, aber mit den empfohlenen Grakas wird BF3 in Full-HD in hohen bis sehr hohen Einstellungen laufen

Gruß


----------



## Joel-92 (14. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Welches würdest du denn nehmen?



Beispielsweise das, dass Softy vorgeschlagen hat. Das wäre auch für Crossfire geignet, falls er später mal eine zweite Grafikkarte nachrüsten will. 




Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> 8GB reichen noch lange aus



Klar reichen 8 GB aus aber vier 2 GB RAMs werden warscheinlich billiger sein als zwei 4 GB Riegel oder?




Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> das Board hat USB 3.0



Sorry, habe ich übersehen!


----------



## Softy (14. Mai 2011)

Joel-92 schrieb:


> Klar reichen 8 GB aus aber vier 2 GB RAMs werden warscheinlich billiger sein als zwei 4 GB Riegel oder?



Nö, ist nicht billiger, wenn dann würde ich 2x4 GB nehmen, RAM-Vollbestückung kann (allerdings selten) Probleme machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

Joel-92 schrieb:


> Klar reichen 8 GB aus aber vier 2 GB RAMs werden warscheinlich billiger sein als zwei 4 GB Riegel oder?


 
Nein, macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## facehugger (14. Mai 2011)

Joel-92 schrieb:


> Klar reichen 8 GB aus aber vier 2 GB RAMs werden warscheinlich billiger sein als zwei 4 GB Riegel oder?


Wo haste denn das her Viel billiger gehts doch gerade kaum! Wenn ich da an Softy`s Vorschlag ein paar Posts vorher denke... 2x4GB RAM für 55€, unterbiete das mal

Gruß


----------



## Silencer1964 (14. Mai 2011)

wotan schrieb:


> ja das ist jetzt auch die frage wedlche ich jetzt genaue nehme ich denke  mal das ich die gtx580 ausschließen kann ich hoffe es läuft auchs o alles gut mache mir nur sorgen wegen bf3



Nimm eine von denen, die _facehugger_ vorgeschlagen hat - damit machst Du nichts falsch ! Leise Karten sind durchaus von Vorteil. Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum bei vielen Vergleichstests die Sone-Unterschiede nicht stärker berücksichtigt werden. Schnell sind die Teile alle, aber dass eine Karte, die 3 Mal so laut ist die selbe Punktezahl bekommt, halte ich für Schwachsinn. Naja, es gibt ja auch Leute, die sich einen Fön einbauen (HD6990). Muss jeder selber wissen. 

Und auch wegen BF3 brauchen Dir keine grauen Haare wachsen. Obwohl das Teil grafik-technisch selbst Crysis 2 an die Wand klatschen wird (u.a. wg. DX11) - die bisher veröffentlichten Videos sind HAMMER - , soll das Spiel kein Hardwarefresser sein; nach allem, was ich gelesen habe.

Auf meinem System, dass ähnlich ist wie Dein Neues, flutscht Crysis 2 ohnehin. Aber selbst Metro 2033 ist in Full-HD und max. Details kein Problem. Auch Crysis Warhead, dass die meisten Systeme erdrückt, läuft recht flott.

Mit der Hardware, die Du jetzt kaufen willst, dürftest DU für 2 Jahre+ mehr als zufrieden sein.


----------



## wotan (14. Mai 2011)

ist das so gut ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (14. Mai 2011)

Ich würde da einiges ändern. Das Asus P8P67 LE ist zum übertakten nicht so wahnsinnig gut geeignet, da eher ein Asrock Pro3 oder Extreme4, oder das normale Asus P8P67.
RAM würde ich ohne Heatspreader nehmen, die passen nicht unter einen größeren Tower-Kühler. Und die Graka wäre mir zu laut


----------



## Silencer1964 (14. Mai 2011)

Ich schließe mich Softy an. Das normale Asus P8P67 liegt bei etwa 120.- und das reicht.

NT ist OK. RAM reicht wirklich das billigere 1333. Du wirst keinen Unterschied bemerken zu 1600. Für Gamer ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld. Ein gutes Board dagegen nicht.

Und ich sagte Phantom, nicht GLS


----------



## Softy (14. Mai 2011)

Netzteil reicht eines ab 500 Watt, z.B. FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W, ATX 2.3 oder Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3

RAM z.B: exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (E30115B) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

Die RAMs gibt nur bei wenigen Anbietern, sehr bedauerlich, gerade wenn man die üblichen Onlinehändler hat.


----------



## Softy (14. Mai 2011)

Der hier ist sehr weit verbreitet : Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)


----------



## facehugger (14. Mai 2011)

Wie schon empfohlen, nimm eher diese:

ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5 1280MB GDDR5 | hoh.de

oder:

MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr II/OC 1280MB GDDR5 PCIe | hoh.de

oder jene:

Gigabyte GTX 570 1280MB GDDR5 WINDFORCE 3x Cooler | hoh.de

Beim RAM:

Geil 8GB KIT PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL9 Value Plus | hoh.de

oder:

Corsair 8GB KIT PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL9 XMS3 | hoh.de

Das Chieftec ist sehr gut, aber überdimensioniert. Dieses NT reicht auch und ist zudem günstiger:

http://www.hoh.de/PC-Komponenten/Ne...undPower-550W-ATX-23-Modular_i1318_126636.htm


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Der hier ist sehr weit verbreitet : Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)


 
Ich finde die GeIL gut, hab letztens ein Paar verbaut, sehr gute Teile:
GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP38GB1333C9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## wotan (14. Mai 2011)

ich währ sogar unter 800€ das stark


----------



## facehugger (14. Mai 2011)

wotan schrieb:


> ich währ sogar unter 800€ das stark


Poste deine endgültige Konfig nochmal...

Gruß


----------



## wotan (14. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so


----------



## Silencer1964 (14. Mai 2011)

Gönn Dir halt ein wirklich gutes Board und einen High-End Kühler. Im nächsten PCGH (7/11) ist ein CPU-Kühler Vergleichstest. Falls Du so lange warten kannst (01.06.2011)


----------



## wotan (14. Mai 2011)

was denn fürn mb jungs würde das nicht reichen :p ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Mai 2011)

Ich würde, wenn du den i5-2500k nimmst ein P67 oder Z67 board nehmen, den Kühler kaufst du dir dann erst, wenns dich im Finger juckt!
Edit: z.B.:ASRock P67 Pro3 B3 P67 Sockel 1155 ATX DDR3 | hoh.de


----------



## Softy (14. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, reicht ein non-K i5-2400 / 2500. Ich würde mir die Option allerdings offenhalten, da die Mehrkosten überschaubar sind.

ASRock P67 Pro3 B3 P67 Sockel 1155 ATX DDR3 | hoh.de
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 520W 80+ Bronze | hoh.de
EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev.B 120mm 850-1500rpm | hoh.de
Gigabyte GTX 570 1280MB GDDR5 WINDFORCE 3x Cooler | hoh.de
Intel Core i5 2500K 4x3.30 GHz So 1155 BOX | hoh.de


----------



## wotan (14. Mai 2011)

wenn ich das mb reinhaue ist denn alles gut ?


----------



## Silencer1964 (14. Mai 2011)

wotan schrieb:


> was denn fürn mb jungs würde das nicht reichen :p ?


 
Ein H-Board ist nicht so gut zum übertakten - würd ich NIE nehmen ! . Du kannst darauf zwar die Grafik auf der CPU nutzen, aber wozu, wenn du eine GTX570 hast ?

Asus P8P67 Rev. 3 und gut ist. Hat sogar Bloetooth integriert, obwohl ich das nicht bräuchte.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Mai 2011)

wotan schrieb:


> wenn ich das mb reinhaue ist denn alles gut ?


----------



## Softy (14. Mai 2011)

Du solltest beachten, wenn Du den Kühler erst später kaufst, ist je nach Kühler und Gehäuse ein erneuter Aus- und Einbau des Mainboards erforderlich. Dann ist also 2x Bastelstunde angesagt


----------



## wotan (14. Mai 2011)

habe das haf 932 ach das ist kein thema 
also das jetzt noch ? http://www.hoh.de/PC-Komponenten/Ma...v3-P67-Sockel-1155-ATX-DDR3_i10832_128004.htm
und denn ist alles gut ?


----------



## Silencer1964 (14. Mai 2011)

Kaufe und genieße


----------



## wotan (14. Mai 2011)

werde ich den unterschied eig merken habe jetzt ein q6600 und eine gtx260


----------



## Silencer1964 (14. Mai 2011)

wotan schrieb:


> werde ich den unterschied eig merken habe jetzt ein q6600 und eine gtx260


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Mai 2011)

wotan schrieb:


> werde ich den unterschied eig merken habe jetzt ein q6600 und eine gtx260


 
Das dürfte gut doppelt so schnell sein!


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

wotan schrieb:


> werde ich den unterschied eig merken habe jetzt ein q6600 und eine gtx260


 
Kommt darauf an, wenn du ein Browser Game spielst, eher nicht.


----------



## wotan (14. Mai 2011)

haha  ne gut denn werde ich mir das wohl mal am ersten bestellen


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

JA, super, und sag Bescheid, wie es ist, über Feedback freuen wir uns immer.


----------



## wotan (14. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ja das wird bestimmt gut  
os ist win 7 ultimate 64 bit
habe mich jetzt entschieden so wird es aussehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

Ist OK, auch wenn 650 Watt recht viel sind, soviel brauchst du eigentlich nicht.


----------



## wotan (14. Mai 2011)

aber das netzteil reicht und ist auch gut  ?


----------



## Softy (14. Mai 2011)

Ein Markennetzteil ab 500W reicht da vollkommen aus. z.B. ein be quiet! Straight Power E8 500W ATX 2.3 oder Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 oder 80+ Gold: FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W, ATX 2.3


----------



## wotan (14. Mai 2011)

aber das was ich gezeigt habe würde auch reichen oder nicht ist ja auch nicht so teuer


----------



## Softy (14. Mai 2011)

Jup, alles prima


----------



## wotan (14. Mai 2011)

ok danke nochmal für eure hilfe ich denke ich werde auch ne gute kühlung haben durch mein haf932


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

wotan schrieb:


> aber das was ich gezeigt habe würde auch reichen oder nicht ist ja auch nicht so teuer


 
Jop, schlecht ist es nicht, kannst du nehmen, Enhance Technik.


----------



## wotan (15. Mai 2011)

welchen kühler sollte ich denn wenn ich es noch vor habe für oc verwenden ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Ich würde den Nordwand nehmen.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a570817.html


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Mai 2011)

wotan schrieb:


> welchen kühler sollte ich denn wenn ich es noch vor habe für oc verwenden ?


 
Ich würde einen der hier nehmen:
Produktvergleich Gelid Tranquillo (Sockel 754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/775/1155/1156/1366), Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+) (SCMG-2100), EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B (Sockel 775/11


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Ist ein geiler Trick, einen Smiley in einen Link zu verstecken.


----------



## wotan (15. Mai 2011)

danke super  würde  sich eig ne wakü lohnen ? und danke immer für diese schnellen antworten


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Nö, WaKü lohnt nur, wenn du extrem übertakten willst. Mit Luft sind aber auch 4GHz drin, mit einem sehr guten Kühler auch 4,5GHz.


----------



## wotan (15. Mai 2011)

ok  was heißt denn sehr guter kühler ? :p also welche würden da in frage kommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Sehr gute Kühler kosten um 50€
Hier sind mal drei Stück:
Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+) (BK016) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Noctua NH-D14 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AMD/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Mai 2011)

wotan schrieb:


> ok  was heißt denn sehr guter kühler ? :p also welche würden da in frage kommen


 
Die hier:
Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+) (BK016) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Und noch viele mehr...


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Und immer schon Smileys im Link.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Mai 2011)

Du auch!


----------



## Silencer1964 (15. Mai 2011)

Ich will vielleicht nur mal anmerken, dass ich problemlos mit 4,4 GHz. fahren kann, obwohl mein Kühler gerade mal 26.- € gekostet hat. Bei 3DMark11 Performance hatte ich Maximaltemperaturen der CPU`s von 62°C. Selbst 2 Stunden Hardwarefresser spielen (Metro 2033) bringen sie nicht mal auf 58°C. Im Idle sind die Temperaturen bei ~35°C.

Natürlich kann ein High-End-Kühler es noch etwas besser - ich wollte nur sagen, dass man günstige Kühler nicht unterschätzen sollte.
Der Preis spielte bei mir aber nur eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle. Ich wollte einen Kühler, den ich selber montieren kann, ohne das Board auszubauen, und die doppelte Lüftung durch den Kühlkörper und separat noch nach unten auf den Prozessor + Umgebung gab dann den Ausschlag.


----------



## wotan (15. Mai 2011)

das sind ja viele


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2011)

Ich würde den Thermalright Silver Arrow nehmen. Leiser als ein DarkRock C1 und der Noctua und Super Kühlleistung


----------



## wotan (15. Mai 2011)

und nochmal danke das ihr mir gehofen habt am meisten war ich ja am grübeln mit der gtx580 oder gtx570 und jetzt seh ich da son paar test und ich fall fast vom glauben ab  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 im Test - Benchmarks in Metro 2033 Benchmark (DX11/High) mit 1920x1200 - 4AAx16AF - TweakPC kann ich eig mit jeder gtx570 sone oc werte erreichen ?


----------



## Silencer1964 (15. Mai 2011)

Wenn es eine Karte mit guter Kühlung ist, warum nicht ?

Bis auf Metro 2033, das einfach nicht gut (hardwarefreundlich) programmiert ist, dürfte eine GTX570 mit Standardwerten aber vollkommen ausreichen.

Eine 580 mit 3GB ist natürlich noch ne Klasse besser, aber die Mehrleistung steht in keiner Relation zum Mehrpreis.


----------



## wotan (15. Mai 2011)

also mit der gtx570 phantom fahr ich denn ganz gut auch was es mit oc angeht ? :p


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Mai 2011)

wotan schrieb:


> also mit der gtx570 phantom fahr ich denn ganz gut auch was es mit oc angeht ? :p


 
ICh würde da eher zur Asus DCII greifen, wenn dud en Platz hast! 
ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ60-X0UAY0BZ) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## wotan (15. Mai 2011)

wie viel platz brauche ich denn ? habe wiegesagt das haf932


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Mai 2011)

wotan schrieb:


> wie viel platz brauche ich denn ? habe wiegesagt das haf932


 
Das Gehäuse hat genug Platz!
Wichtiger ist eher, welche anderen Karten du aufs Board setzt, da die DCII drei Slots einnimmt!


----------



## facehugger (15. Mai 2011)

wotan schrieb:


> wie viel platz brauche ich denn ? habe wiegesagt das haf932


Ins HAF932 passt ein halber Flughafen Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, ich kann da aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen. Wenn du die Asus DCII in den obersten PCI-E-Slot steckst, hat diese auch genug Raum zum atmen... Die "dicke Berta" ist aktuell vielleicht die beste GTX570

Gruß


----------



## Silencer1964 (15. Mai 2011)

Die Asus gab´s noch nicht (oder zumindest war sie mir noch nicht bekannt), als ich die Gainward Phantom gekauft habe. Ich würde auch heute noch eine dieser beiden Karten kaufen. Die sind beide TOP, wobei die Phantom, die übrigens auch 3 Slots belegt, auch noch "phänomenal" aussieht, aber das ist bei einer Graka ja nicht das wichtigste.


----------



## wotan (15. Mai 2011)

also soll ich zur asus greifen ? die eine von msi hat glaube ich auch nen guten kühler oder ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Mai 2011)

wotan schrieb:


> also soll ich zur asus greifen ? die eine von msi hat glaube ich auch nen guten kühler oder ?


 
Die Asus ist halt momentan die leiseste und am besten gekühlte!
MSI ist aber auch gut!


----------



## wotan (15. Mai 2011)

denn werde ich die nehmen


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Mai 2011)

Ich empfehle dir hier auch nochmal die Asus. Die ist sehr gut, kühl und Leise.


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2011)

Verkehrt machst Du mit keiner der beiden was. Persönlich würde ich auch die Asus nehmen


----------



## wotan (15. Mai 2011)

wieso hat die ASUS ENGTX570*  1x6pin und ein 8pin steckplatz die anderen gtx570 haben doch alle 2x 6pin oder teusche ich mich da ? *


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2011)

Das hat Asus der GTX570 für besseres OC-Potential spendiert


----------



## wotan (15. Mai 2011)

achso  man hat aber keine garanti mehr drauf wenn man oc macht richtig ?


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2011)

Offiziell ist die  Garantie dann futsch.


----------



## wotan (15. Mai 2011)

das doof


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2011)

Man muss es ja nicht erwähnen


----------



## wotan (15. Mai 2011)

h die hersteller sehen das ja das die schon übertaktet wurde ist also wenn die denn schrott ist kann man die ja eig auch net mehr einschicken


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Wenn du die GraKa beim Übertakten schrottest, hast du es auch nicht anders verdient.


----------



## wotan (15. Mai 2011)

ja ne so meine ich das net :p ich meine wenn die einen anderen defekt hat


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2011)

wotan schrieb:


> h die hersteller sehen das ja das die schon übertaktet wurde ist also wenn die denn schrott ist kann man die ja eig auch net mehr einschicken



Soo einfach schrottest Du die Graka auch wieder nicht, und wenn, dann ist es wohl nicht oder nur sehr schwer nachzuweisen (es sei denn Du flashst das BIOS oder so)


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Es reicht schon, wenn der Hersteller einen Zweifel hat, dann gibts keine Entschädigung.


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2011)

Wer ist dann in der Beweispflicht? Muss ich beweisen, dass ich nicht übertaktet habe, oder der Hersteller, dass übertaktet wurde?

Ich denke schon, dass viele Hersteller da kulant sind, schließlich wird mit OC-Potential viel Werbung gemacht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wer ist dann in der Beweispflicht? Muss ich beweisen, dass ich nicht übertaktet habe, oder der Hersteller, dass übertaktet wurde?
> 
> Ich denke schon, dass viele Hersteller da kulant sind, schließlich wird mit OC-Potential viel Werbung gemacht?


 
Wenn du zwei Jahre (oder wie bei EVGA) 10 Jahre Gewährleistung hast, und die Karte nach 6 Monaten kaputt geht, muss du beweisen, dass das nicht an einer Übertaktung lag, wenn der Hersteller davon ausgeht, dass es daran lag.
Videoram kann von Übertaktung beschädigt werden, wenn du die Karte deswegen einschickst und der Hersteller sich deswegen weigert, eine neue Karte auszugeben, muss du nachweisen, dass es nicht von Übertaktung kommt (was natürlich praktisch unmöglich ist). 
Ich kenne einige Leute, die sich EVGA Karten gekauft und die lange Garantie gut fanden (bzw. deswegen gekauft haben) aber nach 1-2 Jahren war die Kulanz von EVGA zu Ende und keiner hat Ersatz bekommen ohne zu zahlen (sofern etwas war).


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Mai 2011)

Aber wenn ein Hersteller fragt, ob übertaktet wurde, muss man es wahrheitsgemäß beantworten (Betrug usw...)


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2011)

@quanti

Danke für die Info. Trotzem paradox, dann damit zu werben


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß halt nicht, wie die genau prüfen, aber dass sie das machen, hab ich mal erlebt, als ein Mainboard nicht ersetzt worden ist.
Sicher gibt es Kulanz, aber die ist irgendwann zu Ende.



Softy schrieb:


> @quanti
> 
> Danke für die Info. Trotzem paradox, dann damit zu werben



Sie werben halt damit, dass man den Kühler tauschen kann und die Garantie behält, das macht sonst keiner.


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2011)

Nein, ich meine viele Hersteller werben doch (ganzseitig in der PCGH) damit, dass ihr Custom-Design für OC besser geeignet ist. Schon klar, dass die Kulanz endet, wenn eine Karte zum 3. oder 4. Mal zurückgeht und streng nach verschmortem Plastik riecht 
Und wieso geben Hersteller dann eigens OC-Software raus (MSI Afterburner, Sapphire Trixx usw.)


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Das machen sie, damit ihre Karten in Benchmarks und HWbot Listen vorne stehen.
Es steht aber immer dabei, dass OC auf eigenen Gefahr geschieht und dass bei Betreiben außerhalb der Spezifikationen (was OC ja ist) keine Garantie mehr vorliegt. Mag sein, dass die Hersteller dann aus Kulanz umtauschen (möglich), aber es ist eben nicht garantiert, du kannst darauf nicht pochen.


----------



## wotan (15. Mai 2011)

also würdest ihr abraten von oc ? also erstmal noch bringt das teil ja genug leistung


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du die Spannung erst mal nicht änderst, ist die Gefahr, die Graka zu schrotten sehr gering. Aber natürlich auf eigene Gefahr


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Eine Grafikkarte zu übertaktest ist relativ sinnfrei. Es bringt ein paar Prozent, also 2-3 Frames, wenns hochkommt, das merkt keine Socke. Willst du mehr Leistung, kauf eine stärkere Grafikkarte.


----------



## wotan (15. Mai 2011)

die gtx 570 hat denke ich mal genug leistung


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Richtig, die kannst du so betreiben, wie du sie geliefert bekommst, die reicht auch eine Weile.


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2011)

Oder Du nimmst sie werksseitig übertaktet : Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC, 1.25GB GDDR5


----------



## wotan (15. Mai 2011)

das könnte man machen welche ist denn am höchsten als standarf oc ?


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2011)

Afaik diese hier: Point of View GeForce GTX 570 TGT Ultra Charged Edition, 1.25GB GDDR5 Aber wahrscheinlich abartig laut  Und den kleinen Unterschied zur Gigabyte merkst Du nie im Leben


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Nicht nur wahrscheinlich sehr laut. die *ist *sehr laut.


----------



## Silencer1964 (15. Mai 2011)

Ist mir ein Rätsel, warum die Leute so wesentlich mehr Wert auf ein paar fps als auf Lautstärke legen. Dann hol Dir doch die HD6990. Die bringt über 10 Sone  , lol.


----------



## wotan (15. Mai 2011)

ach scheiß drauf ich hol mir jetzt einfach die von asus


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2011)

Der Windforce-Kühler der Gigabyte GTX570 OC ist leise und kühlt gut. Sehr empfehlenswert 

edit: Die Asus ist auch ziemlich geil


----------



## wotan (15. Mai 2011)

man das ist gut dies ist gut man weiß garnet was man kaufen soll


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Mai 2011)

wotan schrieb:


> man das ist gut dies ist gut man weiß garnet was man kaufen soll


 
Kauf dir die Asus, wenn du den PLatz hast, das würde ich auch machen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Kauf alle, probiere sie aus und dann verkaufst du die, die du nicht brauchst.
Oder machst Octo SLI.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kauf alle, probiere sie aus und dann verkaufst du die, die du nicht brauchst.


Warum verkaufen?
verschenken FTW
Ich kenn auch einen, der dafür in Frage käme...


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich kenn auch einen, der dafür in Frage käme...


 
Die GTX 570 ist mir selbst als Physx Karte zu langsam.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die GTX 570 ist mir selbst als Physx Karte zu langsam.


 
Nicht jeder kann, wie du, schon ein Octo SLI mit GTX 880 haben...


----------



## wotan (15. Mai 2011)

ihr habt auch probleme


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Mai 2011)

Wären wir sonst hier, wenn wir normal wären?


----------



## wotan (15. Mai 2011)

ne das ist das ja  noch ne frage ist eig bei jeder gtx570 nen hdmi adapter bei ?


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2011)

Nein, soweit ich weiß nicht. Müsste aber bei der jeweiligen Artikelbeschreibung dabei stehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Kommt darauf an, einige Anbieter legen alle möglichen Adapter dabei, da musst du genau lesen, wie das Zubehör aussieht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Mai 2011)

Also bei den meisten (ich bahaupte sogar allen) ist ein Anschluss dabei, sodass man keienn Adapter braucht!


----------



## wotan (15. Mai 2011)

ok danke sonst guck ich mir einfach nen paar unboxing bei youtube an denn kann ich es ja auch genau sehen


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2011)

Schau einfach auf der Hersteller Homepage oder bei den Produktbeschreibungen der Händler.


----------



## wotan (16. Mai 2011)

naja ich werde mir jetzt die gtx570 von asus holen :p


----------



## wotan (30. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

hey läute wollte mich nochmal melden ist jetzt der erste und ich habe ca 700€ was ich ausgeben kann gehäuse und festplatten sind schon vorhaden würd das system auch gehen ? wiegesagt habe leider nicht mehr geld 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abufaso (30. Mai 2011)

Sieht gut aus, aber ist das ein Board mit B3 Stepping?
Wenn nicht würd ich es eher nicht nehmen. Dann lieber ein Asus P8P67.


----------



## wotan (30. Mai 2011)

das hier ?  Asus P8P67 LE Rev.3 P67 Sockel 1155 ATX DDR3 | hoh.de


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2011)

Beim Fatality Performance ist halt das sonst bei Asrock gewohnt gute Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nicht so toll, weil Du einen Aufpreis für diesen Fatality-Label-Quark zahlen musst 

Nimm lieber das besser ausgestattete ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) (u.a. mit USB3 Frontpanel)

EDIT: Das P8P67 LE würde ich auch nicht nehmen, lieber das normale ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, P67 (B3)

Die LE-Versionen bei Asus beinhalten qualitativ nicht so hochwertige Komponenten, auch zum Übertakten ist es nicht so toll geeignet.


----------



## Abufaso (30. Mai 2011)

wotan schrieb:
			
		

> das hier ?  Asus P8P67 LE Rev.3 P67 Sockel 1155 ATX DDR3 | hoh.de



Der Link geht auf meinem iPod iwie nicht
Das hier ist gut: Asus p8p67 b3

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a616608.html

Edit: Zu spät...


----------



## wotan (30. Mai 2011)

Asus P8P67 LE Rev.3 P67 Sockel 1155 ATX DDR3 109 € bei hoh das würde mir gut passen


----------



## Abufaso (30. Mai 2011)

Die LE Version würd ich nicht nehmen. Lieber für ein paar Euros mehr das Standard Brett.


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2011)

Das hier wäre auch ok und günstig: ASRock P67 Pro3 B3 P67 Sockel 1155 ATX DDR3 | hoh.de


----------



## RonnieColeman (30. Mai 2011)

also ich hab das ASRock Extreme4 bei mir rumliegen. das macht einen guten eindruck. ist auch relativ stromsparend und hat eine top ausstattung


----------



## Kev95 (30. Mai 2011)

Das Netzteil ist auch noch nicht das Wahre...
Nimm eins mit 530-560 Watt.

Dir wurden ja schon einige vorgeschlagen.
FSP, Antec, Cougar...


----------



## RonnieColeman (30. Mai 2011)

Bequiet haben ne lange grarantie und sind leise und zuverlässig


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2011)

RonnieColeman schrieb:


> Ich würde FSP rauslassen, haben zwar ne gute Effizienz aber die Goldreihe hat keinen Überstromschutz



siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k.../157108-gamer-pc-erstellen-2.html#post3041986


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

RonnieColeman schrieb:


> Bequiet haben ne lange grarantie und sind leise und zuverlässig


 
BeQuiet bietet 3 Jahre, andere mehr, wie Corsair.


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2011)

Das XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 bietet 5 Jahre


----------



## wotan (31. Mai 2011)

aber 450 watt reicht doch net óder ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Mai 2011)

wotan schrieb:


> aber 450 watt reicht doch net óder ?


 
Doch, die sollten reichen!


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Mai 2011)

Ich würde dir bei nem i5-2500k und ner GTX570 zu nem Antec High Current 520W raten.


----------



## Abufaso (31. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde dir bei nem i5-2500k und ner GTX570 zu nem Antec High Current 520W raten.



Mehr Power braucht man da auf keinen Fall.


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Mai 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Mehr Power braucht man da auf keinen Fall.


 
Warum hab ich selbst nur zu 550W gegriffen


----------



## Abufaso (31. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hab ich selbst nur zu 550W gegriffen



Vielleicht wartest du auf eine neue Graka, oder du hast einfach Power auf Vorrat gekauft.


----------



## wotan (31. Mai 2011)

also reicht das von xfx ? habe ja ein haf932 hat ja viele lüfter


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Mai 2011)

wotan schrieb:


> also reicht das von xfx ? habe ja ein haf932 hat ja viele lüfter


 
Passt.


----------



## Abufaso (31. Mai 2011)

Lüfter und Festplatten sind für Netzteile ein Witz


----------



## wotan (31. Mai 2011)

also das von xfx nehmen ?


----------



## Abufaso (31. Mai 2011)

Wenn du kein KM brauchst, ja.


----------



## wotan (31. Mai 2011)

ich sehe gerade das die das garnichgt bei hoh haben


----------



## Abufaso (31. Mai 2011)

Dann ein Antec High Current Gamer mit 520 Watt


----------



## Softy (31. Mai 2011)

Dann doch ein Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 520W 80+ Bronze | hoh.de


----------



## wotan (31. Mai 2011)

denn kann ichz mir auch so eins kaufen OCZ ModXStream Pro 500W ATX 2.2 (OCZ500MXSP) | hoh.de


----------



## Lordac (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

das OCZ ist gerade mal mit 80 plus zertifiziert, bei einem neuen Netzteil würde ich schon auf mind. Bronze Wert legen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Softy (31. Mai 2011)

wotan schrieb:


> denn kann ichz mir auch so eins kaufen OCZ ModXStream Pro 500W ATX 2.2 (OCZ500MXSP) | hoh.de



Bitte nicht das OCZ  Dann noch eher das Rasurbo Real&Power 550W


----------



## Abufaso (31. Mai 2011)

Nimm BeQuiet/Antec/Seasonic/Corsair/Cougar oder so


----------



## Softy (31. Mai 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Nimm BeQuiet/Antec/Seasonic/Corsair/Cougar oder so



So pauschal kannst Du das nicht sagen, sonst nimmt er ein beQuiet System Power oder Pure Power, oder ein Antec Basiq usw.


----------



## Abufaso (31. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> So pauschal kannst Du das nicht sagen, sonst nimmt er ein beQuiet System Power oder Pure Power, oder ein Antec Basiq usw.



Aber besser als LC-Power oder Rasurbo


----------



## Softy (31. Mai 2011)

LC-Power stimme ich Dir zu, aber das Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3 Modular | hoh.de ist gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> LC-Power stimme ich Dir zu, aber das Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3 Modular | hoh.de ist gar nicht so schlecht.


 
Wird von HEC gefertigt, basiert auf den Cougar A-Modellen!


----------



## wotan (31. Mai 2011)

so würde es jetzt aussehen


----------



## Softy (31. Mai 2011)

Sieht prima aus.  Den Rest hast Du bereits?


----------



## Abufaso (31. Mai 2011)

Ist in Ordnung.



			
				Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Wird von HEC gefertigt, basiert auf den Cougar A-Modellen!



Wusst ich nicht. Aber so hab ich wieder was gelernt.


----------



## wotan (31. Mai 2011)

ja lauf werk und festplatte sind shcon vorhanden  
*Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB SATA II 32MB 7200rpm (HD103SJ)*


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Mai 2011)

wotan schrieb:


> ja lauf werk und festplatte sind shcon vorhanden
> *Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB SATA II 32MB 7200rpm (HD103SJ)*


 
Gutes Teil!


----------



## Softy (31. Mai 2011)

Und Kühler und Board und Gehäuse`?


----------



## facehugger (31. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Und Kühler und Board und Gehäuse`?


 Gehäuse hat er doch schon eins, meins Als CPU-Kühler würde sich der Mugen2 anbieten... Beim Mobo z.B. dieses:

http://www.hoh.de/PC-Komponenten/Ma...v3-P67-Sockel-1155-ATX-DDR3_i10805_128004.htm

Gruß


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Mai 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Als CPU-Kühler würde sich der Mugen2 anbieten...


 
Oder eine Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. B oder ein Deepcool Icematrix 400 oder ein Gelid Tranquillo...


----------



## wotan (31. Mai 2011)

haf 932 habe ich auch schon ganz schön oft geschrieben   und board ist auch unter meinem pc unter dem bild


----------



## Softy (31. Mai 2011)

Bei 19 Seiten kann man schon mal den Überblick verlieren  Außerdem scrolle ich nur in Ausnahmefällen zurück. Nichts ist älter als ein Post auf der vorherigen Seite


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Bei 19 Seiten kann man schon mal den Überblick verlieren  Außerdem scrolle ich nur in Ausnahmefällen zurück. Nichts ist älter als ein Post auf der vorherigen Seite


 Wie soll man bei den vielen Threads auch den Überblick behalten?


----------



## wotan (31. Mai 2011)

ach das ist doc´h garnet soviel :


----------



## Softy (31. Mai 2011)

250 Posts schaffen wir schon noch in dem Thread


----------

